# DIZZY arriving soon!!!!!



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Dizzy will be joining my family soon, isnt she cute,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She is beautifull.when will you get her? oh and the name would be more fitting for you pmsl*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *She is beautifull.when will you get her? oh and the name would be more fitting for you pmsl*


hahahaha pmsl,,, she was allready named Dizzy,
getting her on the 6th nov,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aawww! she is really cute ! I bet you can't wait


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

She's lovely...bet you can't wait


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww what a sweetie.. she looks so cuddly!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

her breeder says shes a naughty tortie,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwwww Collie what a lil darlin' xx


----------



## Tilly (Oct 23, 2008)

Eee, she looks so cute! Her fur looks lovely and soft! 

How old is she?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

My fave colours in a cat  lol xx

stunning hun - bet you're very excited xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG shes gorgeous I just love dark torties with white*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilly said:


> Eee, she looks so cute! Her fur looks lovely and soft!
> 
> How old is she?


i will have to check her papers ,but i think the breeder said she was born on the 6th of june,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Far beit for me to complain Collie but,,,,,,,,,could'nt you put her picture up instead of ya feet? 
i mean they are off putting when i'm eating pmsl*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Far beit for me to complain Collie but,,,,,,,,,could'nt you put her picture up instead of ya feet?
> i mean they are off putting when i'm eating pmsl*


my purple feet match your pink poodle, so surrup,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> my purple feet match your pink poodle, so surrup,


*hahaha what will ya do if i put up a black poodle?*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> Dizzy will be joining my family soon, isnt she cute,


She's sooo pretty!  I'll bet you can't wait!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *hahaha what will ya do if i put up a black poodle?*


.............


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> .............


*omg thats gross!!! hahahaha*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *omg thats gross!!! hahahaha*


yeah it is, do ya reconise em, they are ladyw,, she was having a 5 min nap, wiv her feet up, so i took a pic,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yeah it is, do ya reconise em, they are ladyw,, she was having a 5 min nap, wiv her feet up, so i took a pic,


*hahaha you crack me up...was she still in her straight jacket? *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *hahaha you crack me up...was she still in her straight jacket? *


yeah, thats why she couldnt wash em,,no hands see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Dizzy is beautiful Collie...she has such a lovely little face doesn't she? No wonder you are so excited about getting her

Lou
X


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

collie shes even more gorgeous in these pics than the original one, I bet you are so excited now, and dont forget loads more pics when you get her


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Vixie said:


> collie shes even more gorgeous in these pics than the original one, I bet you are so excited now, and dont forget loads more pics when you get her


im very excited,


----------

